# Panthers at Vikings 1PM Sunday 9/21



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

This is a huge game for both teams,but for opposite reasons.The Vikings are 0-2 and they certainly understand that 0-3 is a very big hole.They've benched Tarvaris Jackson in favor of 37 year old journeyman Gus Frerotte.In fact the Vikings could have been 2-0 with better QB play.They certainly should have beaten the Colts last week.They've also listed Adrian Peterson as questionable with some sort of hamstring issue.Personally I'd be okay with if it Peterson came to this game in a sweatsuit and tennis shoes,but in fact the Vikings have one of the better backup RB's in the league.(That doesn't mean I can remember his last name...Is it Chester Taylor?)

Obviously if you start out 3-0 that puts you in great shape going forward.If it were my call I would have the Panthers go out and throw the ball like Mike Martz were calling the plays.The Vikings are one of the best teams in the league defending the run and they are not good against the pass.It seems plain to me that we should attack their weaknesses rather than their strengths.I don't think John Fox is really capable of doing that.Especially since we've been successful running the ball.It would be great if we could get a big lead on this team.That would take away the strength of their offense and put the game on Frerotte.I have no idea what he's got going for him at this stage in his career,but I'd be willing to take my chances on him trying to win this game by himself.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Panthers at VIkings 1PM Sunday 9/21*

I'll be rooting for the Panthers in this one. Outside of AP, I hate the Vikings. I'd love to see them go to 0-3.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Panthers at VIkings 1PM Sunday 9/21*



Basel57 said:


> I'll be rooting for the Panthers in this one. Outside of AP, *I hate the Vikings. I'd love to see them go to 0-3.*


Word.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

How are you guys liking Jonathon Stewart so far?

I think he's destined for many pro bowls.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Played ok in the first game and then broke out in the 2nd game and really won the game for us. I think he's gonna be a good back and I'm lovin the Deangelo/Stewart combo.

I think this games gonna be tough but we have to attack their pass defense. I think Smitty's gonna have a huge game to make up for missing two. We have a history of making backup QB's look like pro bowler's so hopefully we don't take this lightly and get to 3-0!


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

J.Stew is for real. The guy is a prototypical NFL back. He is going to be a star.

Anyway, these are 2 of my favorite 4 teams in the NFL playing. But Tarvaris Jackson was one of, if not my favorite QB... if they bench him, that takes a lot of what I like away from Minnesota. So if he doesn't play, you gotta go Carolina with my 3or4 Oregon boys on that team.

Good luck! J.Stew is the truth.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow I hope that Stewart has a nickname that's less lame than that


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess we're playing okay,but we really need to get a touchdown here.Probably got a break on the interference call since Hackett probably had no chance on the ball.Need to cash it in.

I don't know why Minnesota is throwing the ball so much.It makes no sense.


First and goal.Rosario with 15 yd catch to the 2 I think


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

10-0 Carolina.Nice tough run by Stewart.he seems to be getting most of the touches so far today.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Damn that fumble killed us, everybody just looked destroyed after it. We were playin pretty good too

2nd half comin up 10-10

edit and then as i type this we get burned on a deep ball


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's easy to wonder what would have happened if not for that fumble.It seems like everything went completely downhill after that.Panthers are never going to be good enough that they can make that sort of mistake.That really got the crowd back into the game and we continue to make an nacceptable number of pre snap penalties.Our offence was pretty good in the first half,but just horrendous in the second half and the defense couldn't get off the field.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm was really impressed with our D today they were just on the field too long. It might have been Peterson having an injured leg, but we held him for the most part. We just couldn't get our D off the field. That fumble did ruin it for us though


----------

